# Ne pas y aller par 4 chemins



## syl2o

Ola como se diría:
Ne pas aller par 4 chemins

Achei uma definicão aquí
http://www.expressio.fr/expressions/ne-pas-y-aller-par-quatre-chemins.php

Então se falaría: Não enrolar.
Tem mais umas?

Obrigado


Sylvain


----------



## Clouseau

Olá, Sylvain.

«Como se diria?» [sans accent, au conditionnel présent]     
«*Como se diz*?» [présent de l’indicatif]  
«Como se dirá?» [futur simple]
 
Achei [=*Encontrei*] uma definição aqui [sans accent]

 Então se diria = Então, dir-se-ia 

 Então se dirá = Então, dir-se-á

 Então se diz = Então, diz-se

Tem mais umas? = Há outras?
*
Ne pas y aller par quatre chemins** 
-  deixar-se de rodeios** 
-  ir dire**to ao assunto*


----------



## GOODVIEW

_Parar de ficar dando voltas_
_Deixar de embromação / embromar_

Mas a sua opção é muito boa:
_Parar/deixar de enrolar / enrolação_


----------



## englishmania

Deixa-te de rodeios.


----------



## syl2o

GOODVIEW said:


> _Parar de ficar dando voltas_
> _Deixar de embromação / embromar_
> 
> Mas a sua opção é muito boa:
> _Parar/deixar de enrolar / enrolação_



Ok valeu,
então dir-se-ía,

Eu não quero 
-ficar dando voltas?
-ir enrolado?
-ir embromando?

Obrigado


----------



## GamblingCamel

syl2o said:


> então dir-se-ía, Eu não quero
> -ficar dando voltas? -ir enrolado? -ir embromando?



Escrevi textos curtos e objetivos, não fico dando voltas e contando "historinhas ", vou direto ao ponto.

ENROLAR:
6. Fig. Embromar, retardar algo [Enrolou o serviço a manhã toda.] [Ao invés de trabalhar, ficou o tempo todo enrolando.]

EMBROMAR:
1. Esquivar-se de fazer algo, com pretextos ou fingindo fazê-lo; ENROLAR; REMANCHAR [Embromou o dia inteiro e não fez nada].

_Ok, chega de embromação_


----------



## syl2o

GamblingCamel said:


> Escrevi textos curtos e objetivos, não fico dando voltas e contando "historinhas ", vou direto ao ponto.
> 
> ENROLAR:
> 6. Fig. Embromar, retardar algo [Enrolou o serviço a manhã toda.] [Ao invés de trabalhar, ficou o tempo todo enrolando.]
> 
> EMBROMAR:
> 1. Esquivar-se de fazer algo, com pretextos ou fingindo fazê-lo; ENROLAR; REMANCHAR [Embromou o dia inteiro e não fez nada].
> 
> _Ok, chega de embromação_



Ok valeu!


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Ok valeu,
> então* dir-se-ía*,


 
Uau, Syl, você está ficando um erudito! Bravo!

No mais, o Gambler já fez um exposé super ilustrado, como sempre, sobre os termos em questão.


----------



## GamblingCamel

GOODVIEW said:


> Uau, Syl, você está ficando um erudito! Bravo!
> No mais, o Gambler já fez um exposé super ilustrado, como sempre, sobre os termos em questão.


Obrigado.
GV, pra nós outros, menos eruditos do que o Syl, explique "dir-se-ía" por favor.


----------



## Alentugano

GamblingCamel said:


> Obrigado.
> GV, pra nós outros, menos eruditos do que o Syl, explique "dir-se-ía" por favor.


"Dir-se-ia" = "Se diria.." = "One would say that..."


----------



## Joca

Alentugano said:


> "Dir-se-ia" = "Se diria.." = "One would say that..."


 
Aliás, chama-se mesóclise e parece ser exclusividade da língua portuguesa:

ou seja, colocação do pronome oblíquo (no caso *se*) entre o radical do verbo e a terminação. 

Embora gramaticamente correto, é pouco usado no Brasil. Soa pedante.

PS. Parabéns ao Alentugano por ter vencido a barreira dos mil posts!


----------



## GamblingCamel

Joca said:


> Dir-se-ia . Embora gramaticamente correto, é pouco usado no Brasil. Soa pedante.


Um novo apelido para o Syl ~~ Pedantinho.



Joca said:


> PS. Parabéns ao Alentugano por ter vencido a barreira dos mil posts!



Ora aí está UMA coisa que não percebi. Parabéns, A.!


----------



## syl2o

Obrigado,
é pedantinho significa o que GC?


----------



## GamblingCamel

syl2o said:


> é pedantinho significa o que GC?



SYL > Joca digou que _Dir-se-ia_ soa pedante.

"Pédant:  Personne qui fait avec insistance étalage d'un savoir, d'une culture, d'une érudition, d'une spécialisation souvent superficiels, fraîchement acquis ou exclusifs."

Voce não é de maneira nenhuma pedante. Tem um temperamento aberto e alegre. Portanto, o apelido de Pedantinho era irônico. Uma piada.
Em geral os apelidos (com inho + inha) em PT me agradecem muito.


----------



## syl2o

Lol GC vc me faz reir mais que nunca!
Vou lhe dar um apelido mais tarde!Preciso tempo por isso!


----------



## englishmania

GC, _agradam_? 

syl2o: r_i_r; tempo _para_ isso


----------



## GamblingCamel

Obrigado, E-mania. Obrigado, Audie.



> AGRADAR : Presente / DIZER : Pretérito
> 
> eu agrado / tu agradas / ele agrada / nós agradamos / * eles agradam*
> eu disse / tu disseste /*ele disse* / nós dissemos / eles disseram
> eu agrado / tu agradas / ele agrada / nós agradamos / * eles agradam*
> eu disse / tu disseste /*ele disse* / nós dissemos / eles disseram
> eu agrado / tu agradas / ele agrada / nós agradamos / * eles agradam*
> eu disse / tu disseste /*ele disse* / nós dissemos / eles disseram
> eu agrado / tu agradas / ele agrada / nós agradamos / * eles agradam*
> eu disse / tu disseste /*ele disse* / nós dissemos / eles disseram
> eu agrado / tu agradas / ele agrada / nós agradamos / * eles agradam*
> eu disse / tu disseste /*ele disse* / nós dissemos / eles disseram


----------



## Audie

GamblingCamel said:


> SYL > Joca digou  *disse *que _Dir-se-ia_ soa pedante.


----------



## Oliver Simoes

Afinal, o que quer dizer "ficar com alguém"? A resposta depende da fonte que você usar como referência. Depois de consultar inúmeras fontes, cheguei à conclusão de que não existe um consenso quanto ao significado de "ficar" nesta acepção. Vejamos:

O _Aulete Digital_ define "ficar" como "namorar sem compromisso" e dá os seguntes exemplos: [ti. + com: Nas festas, sempre ficava _com alguém._] [int.: Esses dois ficaram uma única vez.] Vejam a incoerência: duas pessoas que ficam uma única vez podem dizer que estão namorando? (I don't think so.)

O _Dicionário Online de Português_ (Dício) apresenta uma definição parecida: "Namorar sem compromisso durante um curto período de tempo: ela fica com quem quiser, é uma mulher livre; sempre que se encontram em festas, acabam ficando."

Segundo o site Vila Brasil:_ "ficar com alguém_ é o estágio anterior ao namoro propriamente dito. Ficar designa uma relação afetiva sem compromisso em que, normalmente, não tem associada uma componente de fidelidade, já que a sua natureza é, normalmente, passageira. Pode resumir-se a um encontro de apenas um dia ou uma noite ou prolongar-se por tempo indeterminado, porém, não muito longo."

A Wikipédia diz que _ficar _é de "natureza efêmera" e que não há uma componente de fidelidade, podendo implicar "somente uma troca de  beijos  e carícias ou resultar também num envolvimento mais íntimo de carácter sexual". Ao mesmo tempo. faz uma ressalva: "segundo algumas fontes, esta relação passageira não ultrapassará a troca de beijos e carícias porque, de um modo geral, os envolvidos não se encontram ainda maduros para a vida sexual". Esta constatação coincide com o resultado de uma pesquisa informal feita por um colega tradutor residente no Brasil: "After checking with half a dozen young and middle aged women here in São Paulo, sex is not a given, especially when pre-teens use the term." ("Após consultar meia dúzia de mulheres jovens e de meia idade aqui em São Paulo, [descobri] que sexo não é um dado [concreto], especialmente quando pré-adolescentes usam o termo.")

O colega a quem me referi no parágrafo anterior recomendou a leitura do artigo _Novo Dicionário Amoroso_, de Walcyr Carrasco. O subtítulo diz o seguinte: "O novo vocabulário amoroso é rarefeito como uma nuvem. Busco uma palavra, e seu significado é outro." Vale a pena a leitura, alguns exemplos beiram ao cômico. Portanto, se você não sabe exatamente o que é _ficar com alguém_, não se apoquente, você (assim como eu) não está sozinho. E, cá entre nós, como é difícil traduzir algo que nem mesmo sabemos exatamente o que é, e as fontes consultadas confundem mais do que ajudam a elucidar o real significado. Pelo menos na Wikipédia encontramos alguns esclarecimentos taxativos: ficar não é o mesmo que namorar, ter um relacionamento aberto ou uma amizade colorida. Sendo assim, podemos descartar de cara as seguintes traduções: _date (_ou_ go out with)_, _have an open relationship_ e _friends_ with benefits. Se entendermos que ficar não inclui sexo, também podemos descartar: _hook up with someone_, _seeing someone_ e _fool around with someone__. _

Quanto a _make out, _não me parece uma tradução viável dada a incoerência nas definições entre as várias fontes de referência:
- "If two people are making out, they are engaged in sexual activity. [mainly US, informal] (Collins)
- "to kiss and touch in a sexual way, or to succeed in having sex with someone" (Cambridge)
- "to engage in sexual intercourse" (Merriam-Webster)
- "kiss and caress amorously" (Oxford)

O Wikihow intitulado How to Make Out basicamente adota a definição "vanilla" encontrada no Oxford ao elencar uma série de passos sobre como _beijar e acariciar_. Neste sentido, poderia ser uma boa tradução de "ficar". Também menciona o termo _make-out session_ (sessão de amassos). Ocorre que a maioria dos dicionários que consultei definem _make out_ como _ter relações sexuais_. Neste sentido, não é o mesmo que ficar. Conselho de amigo: não use _make out_ como tradução de _ficar_, pois é um termo ambíguo.

Moral da história: aparentemente, não existe uma tradução exata e única para a expressão _ficar com alguém_. Minha recomendação é que você analise bem o contexto e tente obter o máximo de informações possíveis (contextuais e extracontextuais) na tentativa de encontrar uma tradução aproximada.


----------

